

Ask HN: Should my company name specify the type of service I provide? - efka

I&#x27;m about to register a limited company, get a company bank account etc, so I need to get my company name right.<p>I&#x27;m building a SAAS product, which may be the first of many, so I have one company name under which all of my products will be sold (obviously with a seperate website for the product so it can be properly marketed).  This is the sort of thing I want to do going forward - build my own products and sell them.<p>So my question is should I register my company name as &quot;CompanyName&quot; or should I add &quot;Software&quot; afterwards so it&#x27;s clear that i&#x27;m in the business of selling software?  I.e. I would instead register &quot;CompanyName Software&quot;?<p>I noticed Patrick from Kalzumeus has registered with the &quot;Software&quot; addition, as have others.<p>I&#x27;d prefer to just register as MyCompany as it&#x27;s shorter, snappier and allows me to change direction in future.  Adding Software does however create less ambiguity over what my company does currently...  What&#x27;s the best move?
======
anewfounder
Most people dont realize that the actual registered name of a company is
different than its domain name or brand/product name. This is not a big issue
from this perspective

If you think you will have other products than it could make sense to have a
more generic name using "softwares" that will cover all of your activities and
not use a company name similar to your current product. Again, no decision on
the registered name will prevent you from doing anything in the future as a
bad decision on a brand/product could have

------
Andrenid
I had no problems just registering the CompanyName in my country. There was no
other companies using any other variation of the name I chose though, so I
didn't have to worry about differentiating/separating myself from anyone else.

If your CompanyName is unique and not like anything else registered, you'd
probably be fine to do the same.

------
err4nt
Why not both domains and make up your mind any time you want :)

You can point them both at the same website, so you are able to market both
names and see which people respond to, but even if you like one more than the
other it will still go to your site.

~~~
Andrenid
(S)He's talking about the actual registered company name, not the company's
domain name.

